# Looking for a business partner for web development project.



## istudio (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi,

We are one of the leading web designing company in Chennai - India. We are looking for the business partners in Australia in Web Designing & Development and Digital Marketing.

We are responsible for generating the leads in Australia through our various sources and give potential lead to you.

Currently we are getting ample business from Australia, we already engaged with many projects so we would like to have business partners 
I am waiting for your positive response

Thanks & Regards
Arunprakash Narrayanan.V


----------

